# Account Owner Ordered Ride, Wanted Item Delivered



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

Hello friends! I've been wondering, is there any actual rule in the terms of service that states we cannot accept items for delivery without an actual human passenger?

Ever since I started driving last year, I had a few delivery requests. I think just 3 of them in total, spread out through the year. At first I didn't think anything much of it. "Easy money, quiet ride!" I thought to myself. But then I realized "Hey wait a second, what if the contents are drugs, weapons, or explosives?" and that's why I stopped accepting requests to deliver items. Then there's also the fact that you have to find a parking space so that you can get out of your car to deliver that item. Then you have to find the building. Then you need to find the person who's supposed to receive it. There's a lot of things that could go wrong, and you're never really getting paid for the act of taking that item, usually a heavy thing, and going up the building to deliver it.

The last request I had like this was a few weeks ago. Some guy ordered a ride, made me wait in front of his house. Cancellation was already gonna be possible when he sent me a text stating that he's not actually home and his sister was on her way to the house to give me documents that he wanted me to deliver somewhere. When I saw that, I sent a text stating that "Uber drivers are only supposed to take human passengers, not items only" and I immediately cancelled, grabbed my $3.75 fee, and drove away as I saw another vehicle parking at his house.

Anyway I'm trying to look for the answer on the Uber site but I can't seem to find anything about accepting items only for delivery instead of humans. For now, I'll just keep cancelling on them just to be safe. You never know, some nasty terrorist might think about using Uber drivers as bomb delivery surprise martyrs.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Being a little paranoid, I believe. I have many trips with no human and enjoyed every one. Took documents 22 miles to Malibu with a $20 tip. Took a dress to Santa Barbara - just the dress -- quietest pax I ever had. $25 tip Took a car part 15 miles to a residential address. Second quietest pax I ever had. 
Part of the job. Yes, I had to get out of the car. Big deal. I needed a break anyway.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

You know what would really be screwed up ? Uber Hearse. Because it _is_ a passenger you are delivering.

...sorry.



post: 5409557 said:


> is there any actual rule in the terms of service that states we cannot accept items for delivery without an actual human passenger?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

GoldenGoji said:


> Hello friends! I've been wondering, is there any actual rule in the terms of service that states we cannot accept items for delivery without an actual human passenger?
> 
> Ever since I started driving last year, I had a few delivery requests. I think just 3 of them in total, spread out through the year. At first I didn't think anything much of it. "Easy money, quiet ride!" I thought to myself. But then I realized "Hey wait a second, what if the contents are drugs, weapons, or explosives?" and that's why I stopped accepting requests to deliver items. Then there's also the fact that you have to find a parking space so that you can get out of your car to deliver that item. Then you have to find the building. Then you need to find the person who's supposed to receive it. There's a lot of things that could go wrong, and you're never really getting paid for the act of taking that item, usually a heavy thing, and going up the building to deliver it.
> 
> ...


I drove a guys bags from Tempe AZ to Sedona, black SUV for $500...he rented a Ferrari 458 ....bags would not fit..


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Honestly, at the poor rates you get who cares if it is against the TOS. I have done deliveries several times: auto parts, documents, and once a set of keys! I say go for it! Better than taking a pax and got tipped each time.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Plus a set of keys or documents aren't going to question your favorite Longhaul route.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I drove a guys bags from Tempe AZ to Sedona, black SUV for $500...he rented a Ferrari 458 ....bags would not fit..


Also delivered 12 boxes of documents for a seminar, got a regular customer in the process.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

GoldenGoji said:


> Hello friends! I've been wondering, is there any actual rule in the terms of service that states we cannot accept items for delivery without an actual human passenger?
> 
> Ever since I started driving last year, I had a few delivery requests. I think just 3 of them in total, spread out through the year. At first I didn't think anything much of it. "Easy money, quiet ride!" I thought to myself. But then I realized "Hey wait a second, what if the contents are drugs, weapons, or explosives?" and that's why I stopped accepting requests to deliver items. Then there's also the fact that you have to find a parking space so that you can get out of your car to deliver that item. Then you have to find the building. Then you need to find the person who's supposed to receive it. There's a lot of things that could go wrong, and you're never really getting paid for the act of taking that item, usually a heavy thing, and going up the building to deliver it.
> 
> ...


In NJ it's not allowed by law.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

GoldenGoji said:


> Hello friends! I've been wondering, is there any actual rule in the terms of service that states we cannot accept items for delivery without an actual human passenger?
> 
> Ever since I started driving last year, I had a few delivery requests. I think just 3 of them in total, spread out through the year. At first I didn't think anything much of it. "Easy money, quiet ride!" I thought to myself. But then I realized "Hey wait a second, what if the contents are drugs, weapons, or explosives?" and that's why I stopped accepting requests to deliver items. Then there's also the fact that you have to find a parking space so that you can get out of your car to deliver that item. Then you have to find the building. Then you need to find the person who's supposed to receive it. There's a lot of things that could go wrong, and you're never really getting paid for the act of taking that item, usually a heavy thing, and going up the building to deliver it.
> 
> ...


I look at these trips as miniature pots of gold. Ive added 20 miles to long delivery trips by taking awkward long routes. Boxes tell no tales.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I would take pics of the items at pickup. Just in case they claim something was missing. I tell them someone has to come to the car to claim the items. I don’t leave the immediate vacinity of my vehicle. You need to discuss with the account holder, what happens in the event nobody shows up at the destination. There is a three minute wait time. Lots of things can go wrong, and you’ve got an anchor in the car. If there’s a lot of separate items, tell them they need to make a list, or have an itemized invoice. Check off the items as they go in and out of your car. If there’s any question about the people you are dealing with, ask to see inside any unsealed containers or luggage. These people should be smiling with pleases and thank yous. If they have nothing to smile about, then neither do you.


----------



## cableguy58 (May 13, 2019)

I never get out of my car to deliver a package i make the pax at the stop come out and get it or im leaving.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

GoldenGoji said:


> Hello friends! I've been wondering, is there any actual rule in the terms of service that states we cannot accept items for delivery without an actual human passenger?
> 
> Ever since I started driving last year, I had a few delivery requests. I think just 3 of them in total, spread out through the year. At first I didn't think anything much of it. "Easy money, quiet ride!" I thought to myself. But then I realized "Hey wait a second, what if the contents are drugs, weapons, or explosives?" and that's why I stopped accepting requests to deliver items. Then there's also the fact that you have to find a parking space so that you can get out of your car to deliver that item. Then you have to find the building. Then you need to find the person who's supposed to receive it. There's a lot of things that could go wrong, and you're never really getting paid for the act of taking that item, usually a heavy thing, and going up the building to deliver it.
> 
> ...


Papers do not blow up and are usually not illegal.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Deliveries are the best! No one in the car. Jam out to my music. It's mostly been something like auto part and such. One business to another.



SuzeCB said:


> In NJ it's not allowed by law.


Who enforces that?


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm not doing it unless there's a nice tip involved.


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

I think I put a post out there earlier on something like this. Because I have a van and I'm able to do XL rides, I have been used as a U-Haul at least three times within the past year. Tips of never been very well on these types of rides. However, the rides have been very short which would have been cheaper had they been just ordinary rides instead of XL rides. I don't think either Rideshare service has a TOS that precludes you from transporting items as opposed to people. It's a little annoying because you start to wonder, what cost are they trying to avoid by choosing Rideshare service as opposed to a different type of service that is dedicated to transporting their item. How much would they have had to pay Best buy to deliver their television? How much would they have had to pay a secure document transport service to transport their important paperwork? Somehow, the cost of those things or the lack of availability played a factor in the decision making.

So, according to your character and/or financial need, I guess you would have to make a decision as to what to do or what not to do. I myself am a mercenary. If I get paid enough money, I probably will deliver that bomb


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

DriverMark said:


> Deliveries are the best! No one in the car. Jam out to my music. It's mostly been something like auto part and such. One business to another.
> 
> Who enforces that?


Don't know. Just know it was written into the TNC law


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I do it. I ask them to have the person available to pick up the item from the car though. I don't want to park. So far, no one has had a problem with that. And for the last few, I've made sure my dashcam is on and recording audio, then make it very clear to them what I'm delivering and where. Then also get the exchange on camera/audio when I drop it off. I think that eliminates most of the risk.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

losiglow said:


> I do it. I ask them to have the person available to pick up the item from the car though. I don't want to park. So far, no one has had a problem with that. And for the last few, I've made sure my dashcam is on and recording audio, then make it very clear to them what I'm delivering and where. Then also get the exchange on camera/audio when I drop it off. I think that eliminates most of the risk.


The fact that they're saving a ton of money using you instead of fed ex gives you leverage to demand a, tip.


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

I would only do it off the app. Insurance won’t cover you in an accident anyways.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

GoldenGoji said:


> Then there's also the fact that you have to find a parking space so that you can get out of your car to deliver that item. Then you have to find the building. Then you need to find the person who's supposed to receive it.


you're overthinking. you get to the destination and leave the passenger (package) there and end the trip


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

BuberDriver said:


> you're overthinking. you get to the destination and leave the passenger (package) there and end the trip


Agreed. Every time I have done this, it was Lucrative and easy. Last time a $35 fare and a $40 tip to drive 20 miles from Federal Way to Newcastle. Truck part (turbo) for a broke down semi.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> You know what would really be screwed up ? Uber Hearse. Because it _is_ a passenger you are delivering.
> 
> ...sorry.


Uber Burial

https://uberpeople.net/threads/inte...our-proprietary-new-lines-of-business.303200/


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I drove a guys bags from Tempe AZ to Sedona, black SUV for $500...he rented a Ferrari 458 ....bags would not fit..


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

GoldenGoji said:


> Hello friends! I've been wondering, is there any actual rule in the terms of service that states we cannot accept items for delivery without an actual human passenger?
> 
> Ever since I started driving last year, I had a few delivery requests. I think just 3 of them in total, spread out through the year. At first I didn't think anything much of it. "Easy money, quiet ride!" I thought to myself. But then I realized "Hey wait a second, what if the contents are drugs, weapons, or explosives?" and that's why I stopped accepting requests to deliver items. Then there's also the fact that you have to find a parking space so that you can get out of your car to deliver that item. Then you have to find the building. Then you need to find the person who's supposed to receive it. There's a lot of things that could go wrong, and you're never really getting paid for the act of taking that item, usually a heavy thing, and going up the building to deliver it.
> 
> ...


Worrying too much, I done it three times in two years .I enjoy listening to my station ☺


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I've delivered computers, large flat-panel TVs, a file of papers, and other assorted items. I have one impromptu rule: I must see what is in any box, bag, or other containers. I'm not hauling contraband. I dictate to my dash camera what I'm doing, what I saw in the box, ride request name and address, delivery address, etc.

I've turned down a few boxes. They were taped up tight and owner would not unseal. I just drive away, collect the cancel tax.

As a rule, I'm not carrying stuff inside anyone's home or office. They must have someone on the other end that comes out and gets the items. I will wait a maximum of three minutes, after which the item will be declared surplus and disposed of. I may use a trashcan, I may submit a photo for a $15 return fee, or whatever makes sense. I make sure the ride requester knows they must be able to accept phone calls and texts to facilitate delivery because I'm not calling/texting a third-party.

I've had one issue where the delivery address was off a bit because it was a new development, but I found the guy.

I've also done the U-Haul deal in my compact car. College kids that suffered engine break downs and/or collisions/wrecks who had a dorm room full of their stuff. A few young ladies have come out with all they could carry (usually with a female friend), and made it clear they were escaping before "he" gets home. I just keep my Situational Awareness on high. I may ask if there's any reason to believe he's going to show up before you finish loading. Sometimes they tell me why they are doing what they are doing. One had law enforcement "on standby" (meaning they cop was there, sitting in his car, watching until we left). Mostly, these pax just a giant pile of luggage, much more than most carry for a normal trip. One gal and her friend had each ordered Ubers, because they had enough luggage and "stuff" to fill two small cars. At least they knew good enough to do this and not ask me to cram my car with an SUV load.


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

I've had a few deliveries. I enjoyed them. The ones I remembered:
Take a briefcase to a doctor's office.
A busy landscaper needed 2 cycle oil from warehouse ($10 tip).
A security guard had a long shift and forgot his lunch (long trip+ tip)


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I will only deliver an item if I see what it is . No sealed boxes or packages. And someone has to come to car at drop off. Don't want to carry drugs or anything not legal.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> You know what would really be screwed up ? Uber Hearse. Because it _is_ a passenger you are delivering.
> 
> ...sorry.


I wonder what the passenger tip rate would be for that. Probably pretty low


----------



## Grokit (Sep 8, 2019)

GoldenGoji said:


> Hello friends! I've been wondering, is there any actual rule in the terms of service that states we cannot accept items for delivery without an actual human passenger?


Insurance is the problem. If you start the trip without a passenger in your car and then get into an accident, you're hosed. Both the TNC insurance company and your own personal insurance company will deny coverage. The only way you'll be covered is if you have a commercial plan that specifically allows delivery service.

A RideShare rider (GAP) on your personal insurance plan does not also cover deliveries.


----------



## CDP (Nov 11, 2018)

I've taken culinary ingredients, a mystery box (was jewelry) and maybe 1 other thing...


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Shingles, one bundle of roofing shingles. The sales guy brought to my car put it in my trunk close my trunk and I left. 28 miles later and a $20 tip

If you can't identify the object or be sure it is what it should be then don't take it. Shuffle that collect your fee and move on. Mind you some of these people know that they're saving big bucks by doing it this way and sometimes they're more than happy to tip you because of this.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> In NJ it's not allowed by law.


Ya but who's going to know?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

GoldenGoji said:


> Hello friends! I've been wondering, is there any actual rule in the terms of service that states we cannot accept items for delivery without an actual human passenger?
> 
> Ever since I started driving last year, I had a few delivery requests. I think just 3 of them in total, spread out through the year. At first I didn't think anything much of it. "Easy money, quiet ride!" I thought to myself. But then I realized "Hey wait a second, what if the contents are drugs, weapons, or explosives?" and that's why I stopped accepting requests to deliver items. Then there's also the fact that you have to find a parking space so that you can get out of your car to deliver that item. Then you have to find the building. Then you need to find the person who's supposed to receive it. There's a lot of things that could go wrong, and you're never really getting paid for the act of taking that item, usually a heavy thing, and going up the building to deliver it.
> 
> ...


You better deliver those bombs... I mean packages.


----------



## Arkonia (Apr 15, 2019)

I once delivered horse sedatives from veterinarian's home to a veterinary clinic. They had a surgery scheduled next day...


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

GoldenGoji said:


> Hello friends! I've been wondering, is there any actual rule in the terms of service that states we cannot accept items for delivery without an actual human passenger?
> 
> Ever since I started driving last year, I had a few delivery requests. I think just 3 of them in total, spread out through the year. At first I didn't think anything much of it. "Easy money, quiet ride!" I thought to myself. But then I realized "Hey wait a second, what if the contents are drugs, weapons, or explosives?" and that's why I stopped accepting requests to deliver items. Then there's also the fact that you have to find a parking space so that you can get out of your car to deliver that item. Then you have to find the building. Then you need to find the person who's supposed to receive it. There's a lot of things that could go wrong, and you're never really getting paid for the act of taking that item, usually a heavy thing, and going up the building to deliver it.
> 
> ...


And I thought it was only me. Earlier this week during morning rush hour, I accepted a ping ("6" minutes was actually 20) to an industrial area. I was greeted by the odd sight of a man struggling to lift a large metal contraption covered in grease. (Guessing partial transmission...?) Says he to me: "Hi, drive this to the end of the parking lot. I'll put it in the back seat." Doors lock. Struck silent for the third time in my life. Him: "Or would you prefer the trunk?" Me: "Is its name Greg?" Him: "No, I'm Greg." Me: "Then I'll drive you to the end of the parking lot. But that thing stays here." Alas, Greg has anger management issues. And "all the other drivers do it!" Okeeee, Greg, then feel free to call one of them as soon as you cancel this ride. (Greg's mother did not teach him the words he spit forth.)

Truly my most bizarre Uber Moment to date.


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

I’d do it but ask to see contents to make sure you are not a drug mule for 10 bucks or whatever. If the box is sealed they can gf themselves and get no showed or cancel.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Jlynn said:


> Ya but who's going to know?


It's kinda like driving unaccompanied minors or toddlers with no car seat. Who's going to know? Until something goes sideways.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

I took 4 bags of Vegas Golden Knights jerseys 16 miles across town from a house to a embroidery shop. No pax involved was the best trip ever.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You better deliver those bombs... I mean packages.
> 
> View attachment 358571


Well, now that could escalate things here.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Arkonia said:


> I once delivered horse sedatives from veterinarian's home to a veterinary clinic. They had a surgery scheduled next day...


I hope you grabbed one for later.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

GoldenGoji said:


> Hello friends! I've been wondering, is there any actual rule in the terms of service that states we cannot accept items for delivery without an actual human passenger?
> 
> Ever since I started driving last year, I had a few delivery requests. I think just 3 of them in total, spread out through the year. At first I didn't think anything much of it. "Easy money, quiet ride!" I thought to myself. But then I realized "Hey wait a second, what if the contents are drugs, weapons, or explosives?" and that's why I stopped accepting requests to deliver items. Then there's also the fact that you have to find a parking space so that you can get out of your car to deliver that item. Then you have to find the building. Then you need to find the person who's supposed to receive it. There's a lot of things that could go wrong, and you're never really getting paid for the act of taking that item, usually a heavy thing, and going up the building to deliver it.
> 
> ...


I do deliveries. Never had a problem with any of them but if the package is ticking it will be my first Cancel.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

cableguy58 said:


> I never get out of my car to deliver a package i make the pax at the stop come out and get it or im leaving.


Picked up a baby seat at a bar the other day.

Bar staff brought it out and put it in my backseat.

At end of trip mama came out and retrieved it.

Easy.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> You know what would really be screwed up ? Uber Hearse. Because it _is_ a passenger you are delivering.
> 
> ...sorry.


Problem is, he'd stiff you on the tip.:roflmao:


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

REX HAVOC said:


> Problem is, he'd stiff you on the tip.:roflmao:


Yes, thereby keeping your finances in grave condition.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

I've had one "item delivery" since driving for Uber, and it was a set of house keys from a hotel desk to a trucking terminal. Even the most a$$holish cop in the world isn't going to write you a ticket for delivering house keys to some poor truck driver trying to earn a living.

If I ever show up for one these delivery gigs again, and I have reason to suspect the cargo isn't Kosher...I'll not waste a second to cancel. However, if it's another set of keys that got misplaced, I'll gladly take it. Easiest money you can make in ride share.


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

GoldenGoji said:


> Hello friends! I've been wondering, is there any actual rule in the terms of service that states we cannot accept items for delivery without an actual human passenger?
> 
> Ever since I started driving last year, I had a few delivery requests. I think just 3 of them in total, spread out through the year. At first I didn't think anything much of it. "Easy money, quiet ride!" I thought to myself. But then I realized "Hey wait a second, what if the contents are drugs, weapons, or explosives?" and that's why I stopped accepting requests to deliver items. Then there's also the fact that you have to find a parking space so that you can get out of your car to deliver that item. Then you have to find the building. Then you need to find the person who's supposed to receive it. There's a lot of things that could go wrong, and you're never really getting paid for the act of taking that item, usually a heavy thing, and going up the building to deliver it.
> 
> ...


My 2 best rides were delivery trips. First one a guy had me pick up box of cable at a warehouse and deliver it to his employees at private home. Long trip and he added $10 tip. 2nd one was he wanted me to deliver papers and money to his employees. He own moving company and his truck broke down so he could not deliver it himself. He assured me it was not drugs. He gave me $100 tip. Best trip ever.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

civil forfeiture
no insurance


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

goneubering said:


> I do deliveries. Never had a problem with any of them but if the package is ticking it will be my first Cancel. :wink:


Not to worry, remote detonators don't tick.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

Ping.Me.More said:


> Yes, thereby keeping your finances in grave condition.


Why bury the $$$ when you can use it at the dispensary to get ur "head stone"??


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Jack Marrero said:


> I've had a few deliveries. I enjoyed them. The ones I remembered:
> Take a briefcase to a doctor's office.
> A busy landscaper needed 2 cycle oil from warehouse ($10 tip).
> A security guard had a long shift and forgot his lunch (long trip+ tip)


It wouldn't have been cheaper to order a new lunch?


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Although Drop Shipping isn't illegal, you just never know what you might be transporting.

.............."No officer that's not my cocaine in the backpack. Wanna hear a funny story, my last ping asked me to drop this off at the destination, I didn't know what was in the bag."


----------



## GalaxySuxMan (Sep 21, 2019)

When I signed up ages ago it was a room full of 20 others drivers and they guy instructing us said occasionally you get passengers booking to take items and he said its fine, no law against it and uber dosn't mind as long as you don't. Not sure if its legit in legal terms though. This was in the U.K.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

GoldenGoji said:


> ... documents that he wanted me to deliver somewhere.


Documents are one of the most dangerous things you can carry:  paper cut.


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

Jennyma said:


> It wouldn't have been cheaper to order a new lunch?


That was my thought, but the guy worked as a security guard in an apartment complex and couldn't leave his post during his 12 hours shift.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Only I was asked twice in 2 years.
It is a no for me.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Ironically, I was in Uber GLH a few days ago and a newb driver was getting his account set up with the 'Expert' next to me. He asked her, _What do I do if someone asks me to deliver a box or package, because I'm thinking could be drugs or worse? _Expert said, _Never take a package or box, would you take a package or box from a stranger on the street?! _All I could think was, _Would any sane person pickup a stranger off the street in their car?! _

I've delivered at least a dozen items over past few years. This was the largest lol










Pilates Table for a photoshoot


----------



## LIsuberman (Nov 12, 2018)

2 times I had a delivery - one was a set of car keys - $5 app tip, other was invitations to a wedding in a box $10 cash tip - best part is I could drive like a maniac and listen to my classic rock loud !


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

stpetej said:


> Greg has anger management issues.


Apparently Greg was not the only one present who had anger management issues.



SuzeCB said:


> In NJ it's not allowed by law.


Just another piece of silliness for our friends in the Garden State to deal with.

These are, of course, the same state legislators who think putting a bar code on each legitimate driver's car will stop a drunk woman from getting into someone else's car.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Apparently Greg was not the only one present who had anger management issues.
> 
> 
> Just another piece of silliness for our friends in the Garden State to deal with.
> ...


Like I keep saying... "Yeah, let's give drunks yet ANOTHER thing they're not going to be able to do to keep themselves safe!"


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

I love item deliveries. I don't care what it is.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

Grokit said:


> Insurance is the problem. If you start the trip without a passenger in your car and then get into an accident, you're hosed. Both the TNC insurance company and your own personal insurance company will deny coverage. The only way you'll be covered is if you have a commercial plan that specifically allows delivery service.
> 
> A RideShare rider (GAP) on your personal insurance plan does not also cover deliveries.


What is the reason you wouldn't be insured? Why is it different than delivering Uber eats?


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

GalaxySuxMan said:


> When I signed up ages ago it was a room full of 20 others drivers and they guy instructing us said...


You met someone from Uber or Lyft?
You had an instructor? 
They had an office?

Dang...never seen any of those.


----------



## DeadEndRoad (Sep 9, 2019)

My rule of thumb, trust your instincts. I've been fairly lucky. The first time was for a woman in fountain hills who had me pick up steaks from AJ's on Thompson peak & FLW (wrapped, packed and ready to go upon arrival) then onto her gated community in FH's. Collected a cash tip. Told myself that was a fluke for how smooth it went and to never expect that again. Fast forward, received a request for a pick up at QT near Westgate, upon arrival a QT maintenance guy walked up and told I was simply taking parts for a repair at the QT on 83rd & I10. Upon arrival the guy waiting was so f'ing pumped for the time I saved him by not having to go pick it up himself he was insistent that he buy me breakfast, I settled for a coffee. I have easily refused 6 or 7 times of people wanting items delivered just because how sketchy or arrogant they came off.


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

I delivered stuff on the Sabbath to observant Jews before. I wasn't worried about it being drugs.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

I had a long 50+ minute pool ride from a Oswego auto repair store to Gold Coast Exotic auto in Downtown Chicago. It was a small box, about the size of a shoebox. This was around the time when the Equalizer movie was out. I took the long way, got gas for the car, along with a car wash as well. No other person was added to the ride, which I thought it was odd.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

If you had an item damaged during transport I think you may be held liable for it. I don 't need to replace TV's or stereo components for a $10 delivery even if I got a $20 tip. I think by accepting the job you also accepted the responsibility for the item.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

GoldenGoji said:


> Hello friends! I've been wondering, is there any actual rule in the terms of service that states we cannot accept items for delivery without an actual human passenger?
> 
> Ever since I started driving last year, I had a few delivery requests. I think just 3 of them in total, spread out through the year. At first I didn't think anything much of it. "Easy money, quiet ride!" I thought to myself. But then I realized "Hey wait a second, what if the contents are drugs, weapons, or explosives?" and that's why I stopped accepting requests to deliver items. Then there's also the fact that you have to find a parking space so that you can get out of your car to deliver that item. Then you have to find the building. Then you need to find the person who's supposed to receive it. There's a lot of things that could go wrong, and you're never really getting paid for the act of taking that item, usually a heavy thing, and going up the building to deliver it.
> 
> ...


I will not deliver furniture or large items; however, I delivered a bag of flour once. Easy money and no stupid conversations. Why not?


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I have delivered a dress into Manhattan, windows to a construction site, a box of meat to a deli, and car keys.

When driving in animate objects your chances of having an exciting ride with stimulating conversation is zero. However, your chances of having a bad ride due to ride her behavior is also zero.

I have no problem driving in animate objects.


----------



## DriverRI (Jul 30, 2019)

cumonohito said:


> I had a long 50+ minute pool ride from a Oswego auto repair store to Gold Coast Exotic auto in Downtown Chicago. It was a small box, about the size of a shoebox. This was around the time when the Equalizer movie was out. I took the long way, got gas for the car, along with a car wash as well. No other person was added to the ride, which I thought it was odd.


Nice long trip!!


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

I delivered a large case (large enough that I had to put my seats down) of fresh salmon from a fishmonger near DTLA to a restaurant in Beverly Hills. I don't know if I'd have done that one again unless it was near the end of my day, since it took a little while for the fish scent to dissipate.


----------



## Mainah (Jun 22, 2018)

If you’re worried about transporting drugs - I get it. But who’s to say passengers aren’t carrying these things while you transport them?


----------



## Grokit (Sep 8, 2019)

Ylinks said:


> What is the reason you wouldn't be insured? Why is it different than delivering Uber eats?


Sorry, didn't notice your reply to me until now. It's a good question.

The difference is that the insurance companies consider doing RideShare to be a different type of commercial activity than doing food delivery.

They sell Uber different insurance coverage for these two situations and Uber only buys coverage for the activity it expects you to be performing.


----------



## Flickaboo (Oct 8, 2019)

After 460 trips on Lyft and 120 on Uber I only got 1 trip where I had to deliver something. It was a mother who gave me a big makeup set for her daughter who needed it for travel purposes. Was great and wish it would happen more often, what do you guys do, to get those delivery rides? LOL I would not mind one bit to make a business out of delivering forgotten stuff etc. Actually that sounds rather intriguing! :coolio:


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Three was the charm. I had a string of them. A residence moving a car charge cable to a car rental office. A bakery sending a bag of holiday bread to a waiting man, and a girl sending something I decided not to involve myself with and refused. She sealed up a little expensive pouch and handed it off with an orange and a water for her claimed boyfriend. Said he left it. I don't ask what it is. My instincts said no. She said others do it. Apparently her boyfriend leaves stuff all the time. The first two seemed harmless. The third smelled like vice squad. She begged. She promised a big tip. I told her to call someone who does delivery. I got cancel$.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

LADryver said:


> Three was the charm. I had a string of them. A residence moving a car charge cable to a car rental office. A bakery sending a bag of holiday bread to a waiting man, and a girl sending something I decided not to involve myself with and refused. She sealed up a little expensive pouch and handed it off with an orange and a water for her claimed boyfriend. Said he left it. I don't ask what it is. My instincts said no. She said others do it. Apparently her boyfriend leaves stuff all the time. The first two seemed harmless. The third smelled like vice squad. She begged. She promised a big tip. I told her to call someone who does delivery. I got cancel$.


Yup if I don't know the contents I will not be doing it.

And before someone says it... I know I don't know what's in a persons luggage difference is they will be there to answer for it to the sheriff if they go thru it...
It'd be kinda hard to say the drugs they find in that sealed bag weren't mine when I got no one else with me to pass blame to.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Yup if I don't know the contents I will not be doing it.
> 
> And before someone says it... I know I don't know what's in a persons luggage difference is they will be there to answer for it to the sheriff if they go thru it...
> It'd be kinda hard to say the drugs they find in that sealed bag weren't mine when I got no one else with me to pass blame to.


It is truly right in my opinion, that responsibility for an item without its owner is ours, while responsibility for an item in it's owner's possession is not.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

So far I have delivered a dress into New York City, took a box of frozen meat from one deli to another, delivered windows from One construction site to another, and just yesterday I took some items from an air conditioning company's warehouse to one of their job sites.

Most of those deliveries even got me tips. And the rider was no problem. 

These were all upstanding people in good towns. I don't think I would except a duffel bag with a padlock on it from a sleazy part of townThese were all upstanding people in good towns.

I don't think I would accept something that seemed like contraband, like a duffel bag with a padlock on it in a sleazy part of town going to another sleazy location.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

SO, this is quite literally the point of this service right here.....https://www.goshare.co/

I'm in the process of signing up now. If it can make 70-80% of the uber money without the late nights, or PAX issues it'll be the new side hustle for me. Downside is that most Uber drivers aren't rolling around in a fullsize pickup, so there isn't a ton of crossover here.

I'm curious if my 22ft flatbed trailer can be put to use here as well. We'll see how it goes.

I'll be sure to review it once I take a few deliveries.


----------



## Catty Patty (Jun 23, 2019)

Jack Marrero said:


> That was my thought, but the guy worked as a security guard in an apartment complex and couldn't leave his post during his 12 hours shift.


Uber eats, Grubhub, pizza delivery. Lots of cheaper options...kinda weird request ?


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> You know what would really be screwed up ? Uber Hearse. Because it _is_ a passenger you are delivering.
> 
> ...sorry.


i made $75 bucks once delivering a giant box of candy to some dude's bf once. It was something like $48 for the ride and then another 27 for a tip. Got there 10 minutes ahead of schedule too iirc.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

2kwik4u said:


> SO, this is quite literally the point of this service right here.....https://www.goshare.co/
> 
> I'm in the process of signing up now. If it can make 70-80% of the uber money without the late nights, or PAX issues it'll be the new side hustle for me. Downside is that most Uber drivers aren't rolling around in a fullsize pickup, so there isn't a ton of crossover here.
> 
> ...


I do not know what it is called but there is at least one site where you bid for hauls, and the pu truck might fit some uses. You have to get into surfing ninja mode and search it out. But it is out there.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

LADryver said:


> I do not know what it is called but there is at least one site where you bid for hauls, and the pu truck might fit some uses. You have to get into surfing ninja mode and search it out. But it is out there.


I think that's like U-Bid or something like that. Had some buddies ship some cars through that site.

Off to the google I go.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

I have delivered documents, auto parts, etc. No problem. 

Conversation on the trip was good but a little one sided.


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

UberTrent9 said:


> i made $75 bucks once delivering a giant box of candy to some dude's bf once. It was something like $48 for the ride and then another 27 for a tip. Got there 10 minutes ahead of schedule too iirc.


Expensive candy. Lol.


----------

